# Ledge Lake



## John D. (Nov 5, 2004)

I took a ride over to Ledge Lake today. I don't know if this has been posted before. There is a sign before the bridge. It says that Ledge Lake is now a catch and release lake. Are any of the other Metro Park lakes catch and release? I thought the trout were stocked for the purpose of catch and take, up to the limit stated on the sign.


----------



## fishmooften (Apr 9, 2004)

John D. said:


> I took a ride over to Ledge Lake today. I don't know if this has been posted before. There is a sign before the bridge. It says that Ledge Lake is now a catch and release lake. Are any of the other Metro Park lakes catch and release? I thought the trout were stocked for the purpose of catch and take, up to the limit stated on the sign.


my friend told me there was a truck that spilled fuel on the road and it got into the small pond on the other side of the entrance to ledge.they are concerned that it also got into the lake?


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I emailed Durkalec last week asking the catch and release question at Ledge. He gave me a very generic answer. Basically saying it was a precautionary thing pending some test results. Hmmm?


----------



## Juice (Oct 10, 2017)

Trout typically bite well on PowerBait, jigs tipped with a few maggots/waxworms, and smaller spinners (such as Rooster Tail). Please note the current seasonal trout regulations: Lake Erie and all streams 2/day minimum size 12" (this includes steelhead), 3/day no size limit at Wallace, Judge's and Ranger lakes, and 5/day no size limit at Shadow Lake and Ohio & Erie Canal.  *Please note: Ledge Lake is posted as catch and release fishing only until further notice.* We tentatively plan to begin spring stocking of rainbow trout in the East Branch Rocky River at Millstream Run Reservation around mid-March. Stay tuned to the fishing report for details on that.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

It's been in their fishing report for 3 or 4 weeks. I have been curious as to why as well...


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

It would be nice to know rather than speculate or create rumors.


----------



## Fisher Allie (Jun 26, 2015)

I took my kids to ledge lake last week. There was a local man spending some free time there. I could tell he goes there often. It was already getting dark. I asked him if he knew why they switched it to catch and release only. He explained the house nearby had an oil leak ( at least that's what i thought he said) You can see oil all around the edges of the lake. He explained it got into both lakes,the smaller pond that connects to ledge when you pull in. The trout were biting actively for him 2 days in a row(thursday and friday last week) and appeared healthy.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Is that giant koi still in there? Good grief that thing was big


----------

